# No Shader Clock in EVGA Precision & MSI Afterburner



## puma99dk| (Jan 20, 2010)

i have just uninstalled Nvidia Driver 195.62 and installed 196.21 but now EVGA Precision 1.9.0 and MSI Afterburner 1.4.2 can't tell the Shader Clock but GPU-Z can so it's the to softwares that's wrong/not supporting Driver version 196.21?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes it is a problem, as reported in several other treads here yesterday and today.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 20, 2010)

Roll back to old driver.
Its a known issue.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 22, 2010)

i installed MSI Afterburner 1.5.0 Beta 5 and that got released 2days ago and it works great with this driver ^^


----------

